# Smoktech Sid And Some General Qs



## Rex_Bael (6/3/14)

I am very new to vaping, my wife and I are currently using the CE5 starter kit from Vape King. My wife is quite happy with the kit, but I want something more.

I am considering the Smoktech SID and was wondering if anyone has used it? The reviews I have been able to find seem to be quite favourable and pbusardo has it listed in his recommended hardware. 

I would also appreciate suggestions regarding tanks. From what I have read, the Innoken Iclear 30B sounds quite good. I am skeptical of the ProTank 2 mini since I have seen several people mention problems and being disappointed.

I am not aiming to build coils anytime soon, but I like to be able to tinker. Of the hardware I have looked at thus far the other contenders are the MVP and the SVD. The MVP's wattage controls sound like they may be a bit wonky, but the fact that it is a single self-contained unit is a huge plus. The SVD sounds like a good product, but looks to be on the large side.

Price wise I am trying not to spend more than R1000 or so, but I would rather spend a bit extra now than have to spend a lot extra later. Like my dad always said: "Goedkoop koop is duur koop." (Translation: Buying cheap is buying expensive.)


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

Rex . Really look at mvp and try the iclear 30s . For somebody who is not looking to fiddle that would be a brilliant mix . I am a modder amd builder amd got a 30s on my vtr and have been so impressed that I have used it exclusively for the last few days cos it delivers . Does not leak and just keeps on going dowm to the last drop . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

@Rex_Bael go and have a look at this thread... 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/svd-vs-mvp.1068/

I'm a relatively new vaper and have gone down the road you are about to go...

I was very disappointed with the iClear 30B and the ProTank 2 Mini is a much better option... but the best option of all is the Aspire Nautilus... yes it big but the vape from it is superior to anything else I've tried and I have tried a few. If you want small then the ProTank 2 Mini... if you want a big tank that will last you all day then the Nautilus.

And for the Mod or battery pack the MVP hands down.

MVP R760 - http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2-0-laser-black.html
Aspire Nautilus R450 Stock will be in in the next day or so.
Aspire Nautilus Spare Coils - R250 for 5.

Juices from Vapour Mountain and you are set!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/3/14)

Thank you for the quick responses. I actually received my first batch of juices from VM today 

The Nautilus is definitely on my list, but I may wait a while before getting it. I am looking for something a little more compact for now. For interest's sake though, who stocks the Nautilus? And how often do you need to switch coils?


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

Rex . Look at the 30s as well . It's a lot cheaper as well 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/3/14)

@Rowan Francis I definitely will. I am currently thinking of something like the 30s for now and maybe add the Nautilus later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> For interest's sake though, who stocks the Nautilus? And how often do you need to switch coils?



@Oupa at Vapour Mountian and eciggies.co.za have them... Vape King should have them on their site in the next day or so. I have vaped 40ml through the one coil already and it's still fine... They seem to last a lot longer than the mPT2 coils.


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Thank you for the quick responses. I actually received my first batch of juices from VM today
> 
> The Nautilus is definitely on my list, but I may wait a while before getting it. I am looking for something a little more compact for now. For interest's sake though, who stocks the Nautilus? And how often do you need to switch coils?


The Kanger Aerotank is nice and compact and well built. Takes 2.5 ml. Have the Aerotank as well as the Nautilus and the vape for me is more or less the same. The aerotank is both cheaper initially and to maintain. Got mine from Vapour Mountain as well (info@vapourmountain.co.za). Am a fan of the Mini Protank. Been using them for almost 8 months now and never a problem. Here is a picture of the Mini and Aerotank side by side.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

The Smoktech SID looks quite interesting! Anyone here had any experience with them?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Have the Aerotank as well as the Nautilus and the vape for me is more or less the same. The aerotank is both cheaper initially and to maintain



@Matthee I find that really interesting coming from you... I will get an Aerotank on my next order... How would you rate the Aerotank, Nautilus and mPT2 side by side?


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee I find that really interesting coming from you... I will get an Aerotank on my next order... How would you rate the Aerotank, Nautilus and mPT2 side by side?


For my taste they are all three much of the sameness. For my money the mPT2 takes it by far even though it only has a single coil. For the looks and build the Aerotank. For capacity, the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> For my taste they are all three much of the sameness. For my money the mPT2 takes it by far even though it only has a single coil. For the looks and build the Aerotank. For capacity, the Nautilus.



Thanks for you advice as always! I'll grab an Aerotank shortly!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Whoops... it's 35 minutes past pumpkin time... Times flies when you researching vaping stuff! 

I still think the Nautilus beats the mPT2 (and I enjoy them both) and am excited at the prospect of finding a 2,5ml tank that's as good as the Nautilus!


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Rex . Look at the 30s as well . It's a lot cheaper as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hey @Rowan Francis , my MVP actually came with a tank in the box. Not sure if it's the 30 or 30s? But then this is a great deal. I actually forgot about it and haven't used the tank - LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (7/3/14)

I will be picking up my MVP this afternoon. I am going to see how it goes with the included tank and take it from there. I will definitely have a proper look at the Aerotank as well. Taking the mini Pro's price into account, I will most likely pick one up in the near future.

At the end of the day, the MVP seems to be the tried and tested option. Whatever else I may get going forward, at least I know I have a solid base. I am still curious about the SID, but the added expense of getting batteries and a charger dissuaded me.


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I will be picking up my MVP this afternoon. I am going to see how it goes with the included tank and take it from there. I will definitely have a proper look at the Aerotank as well. Taking the mini Pro's price into account, I will most likely pick one up in the near future.
> 
> At the end of the day, the MVP seems to be the tried and tested option. Whatever else I may get going forward, at least I know I have a solid base. I am still curious about the SID, but the added expense of getting batteries and a charger dissuaded me.


Way to go, congrats. Keep us up to date of your experience with the new gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I will be picking up my MVP this afternoon.



You will be very happy with you MVP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Good luck @Rex_Bael
Let me know how that included tank is in the MVP package.
It should be the iClear 30


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

The Smoktech SID and Aerotank on it's way... feel a review coming on! If the Aerotank isn't as good as the Nautilus someone is going to get hurt!  I have to say it look very kewl!

I'm hoping the SID is a no nonsense just works kinds VW 18650 device!


----------



## Rex_Bael (8/3/14)

The MVP is fantastic, thank you for everyone's advice. It does exactly what I want it to do 

The size surprised me a little, I expected it to be bigger. It feels great in the hand and the weight and texture shouts quality. I'm still playing around with the VW settings to try and find a sweet spot, currently hovering around 7 to 8 with VM4 in the tank. 

The iClear 30 it comes with is good, but in my opinion not fantastic. It's miles better than the CE4 clearo and I really like the adjustable drip tip(see the pbusardo review for some excellent advice on how to utilize it). It keeps up well when chain vaping and I've only had one hit that was horribly dry. I think my inexperience was more to blame though. 

Overall, I think it will be extremely difficult to beat as far as value for money goes. I still want to get a decent bottom coil tank, but I would be extremely happy to recommend it as is for anyone who wants to step up from the CE4 type devices.  

@Rob Fisher I am anxiously awaiting your review of the SID and the Aerotank. If the Aerotank performs well, I think that will be my next purchase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Rob Fisher I am anxiously awaiting your review of the SID and the Aerotank. If the Aerotank performs well, I think that will be my next purchase.



I thought you would love the MVP... it is my go to device... Will let you know how the SID and Aero tank goes when they deliver on Mon or Tues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> The MVP is fantastic, thank you for everyone's advice. It does exactly what I want it to do
> 
> The size surprised me a little, I expected it to be bigger. It feels great in the hand and the weight and texture shouts quality. I'm still playing around with the VW settings to try and find a sweet spot, currently hovering around 7 to 8 with VM4 in the tank.
> 
> ...



Congrats @Rex_Bael on your new gear. And thanks for sharing your views on the iClear30

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/3/14)

Told you " it's not to shabby hey Nig " kinda device . I actually drilled out the mouth piece a bit to try to improve the air .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

